# Fulfillment Remodel



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 8, 2021)

Found out that we are getting a "fulfillment remodel" next summer. The store across town is in the middle of theirs right now. Anyone else's store going through this, now or recently? I think it's hilarious considering we just got our full store remodel last year, but I know that was all planned out before the pandemic, which caused fulfillment operations to grow a lot more quickly than anyone expected.

Don't have very many details aside from what my SD has told me. Apparently it will involve gutting a lot of the "brand new" offices at the front of the store and installing new walk-in coolers and freezers in order to expand grocery pickup space (right now we use temporary coolers/freezers and a tiny walk-in in our old Food Ave space). Rumor is most of the leader offices will move to the back of the store. We're also going from a 3-pack station store to 6 pack stations, which should theoretically double our SFS workload.


----------



## MrT (Jun 8, 2021)

Its exactly what it sounds like more areas for hold spaces and some coolers/ freezers to hold more grocery pick up.  Im not sure what type of information you are looking for.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2021)

Remodel for pickup space
					

Anyone else getting a remodel for the pickup space or have they already had one? I have questions.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## essie (Jun 9, 2021)

Sign me up, I would love more hold space! Cooler, freezer, dry, whatever, I'll take it.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 9, 2021)

MrT said:


> Its exactly what it sounds like more areas for hold spaces and some coolers/ freezers to hold more grocery pick up.  Im not sure what type of information you are looking for.


I was looking for anyone who is currently going through this remodel to provide any additional info on the scope and layout. Thank you @Hardlinesmaster for linking the other thread.


----------



## Signing6666 (Jun 9, 2021)

Ask your pml they will know


----------



## azure (Jun 9, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> I was looking for anyone who is currently going through this remodel to provide any additional info on the scope and layout. Thank you @Hardlinesmaster for linking the other thread.


Search remodel on workbench at your store and one of the remodel documents that pops up explains all the general remodel information and everything about it.


----------

